# After Birth...



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends on how long it's hangining there. Mares typically give birth to the baby & then the sack follows afterwards. Sometimes it can take several hours to come out completely.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We have always went with the 2 hr rule. It may take her some time to pass it completely and that is okay. If she doesn't pass it within a couple of hours, give the vet a call and they will give her a shot of oxytocin to induce more contractions and help her pass it.


Congrats on your foal! It was a night for babies, I got a stud colt at about 2:30 am


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

If the placenta has not been expelled after several hours you need to call the vet.......your mare will be at risk for founder if the placenta is not expelled completely and with 4 to 6 hours.....usually it is 30 mins to 2 hours if I remember correctly.

Super Nova


----------



## Queeny (Sep 27, 2010)

i dont know exactly when she had it where she is at a friends they checked her at 1am and there was not a foal and the like 7am she looked out the window when she woke up and the foal was there...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If she's your horse, why is she somewhere else?


----------



## Queeny (Sep 27, 2010)

the mare is at her house... so technically no she isnt mine but the foal is and i dont want them to lose the mare not knowing what to do...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you actually there, or just going by what they're telling you over the phone?

If the mare is theirs, then _they're_ the ones who need to call the vet if she's retaining the afterbirth.

I'm not really sure how the foal could be yours if the mare isn't. Mare owners are the legal owners of all foals born to them.


----------



## Queeny (Sep 27, 2010)

i went as saw her and they are giving me the foal. and i am concerned and we are goin to call the vet now


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

If your friends didn't actually see the birth, how do they know that she didn't already drop her placenta? Did the mare foal in a pasture/paddock or in a stall? Have them check around for the placenta. If they can't find it, call the vet ASAP.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm not really sure how the foal could be yours if the mare isn't. Mare owners are the legal owners of all foals born to them.


You don't know what their agreement is. Mare owners can give or sell unborn foals and they do it all the time. I don't understand why it's necessary to interrogate the OP about ownership. How does it have anything to do with the question she asked? 


​


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

If she still has afterbirth hanging from her, she cannot have expelled the placenta. At least that was my understanding.

I don't think it's appropriate to ask why the OP does not have her horse on her own property. Many (maybe even the majority?) horse owners cannot have their horses on their own property.

I'm also waiting for my own foal, and the mare is not mine. Agreements like that happen all the time - the mare's owner can find a home for the foal at any time, it just means the foal's owner can't move the foal away from the mare until weaning.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

lblagden said:


> I don't think it's appropriate to ask why the OP does not have her horse on her own property. Many (maybe even the majority?) horse owners cannot have their horses on their own property.
> .


No one asked if she had her own horse on her own property.
The answers the OP was giving made it unclear what was going on, etc. I read it that was the reason asking if this was her horse, etc.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> If she's your horse, why is she somewhere else?


Perhaps I misunderstood this. I read it as "if you have a horse, why would you not keep it on your own property?"

I understand that everyone was asking clarifying questions, but none of them seemed particularly relevant to the issue at hand, that's all.


----------

